# 2 Kindles one account....Educate me please



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

I am considering getting my daughter one of those refub K!'s for Christmas.  She has been fussing that she no longer gets my hand me down books.

How does multiple Kindles on one account work?  Can she buy books?  I assume I would be paying for them and she would reimburse me?  Can she see my books and down load them?

Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The answer to your question is yes, she can download any books that are on your account.  
I have 3 Ks and 2 Iphones on my account.  Everyone contributes Gift Cards and then the emails of the purchases come to me.  I have a different folder for each person and as they get close to using up their GC I let them know and they can add more money.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have two k's on my account in two different locations, we each buy a $25 GC monthly, and both have access to all the books on my account.  Easy to do.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have two k's on my account in two different locations, we each buy a $25 GC monthly, and both have access to all the books on my account. Easy to do.


I buy "things" from Amazon. Would having the GC's mess that up? What I mean is, would I be spending her money also?

Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I share with 2 of my daughters and we each have our credit cards attached to the account. When we want to buy a book we simply go to the Manage Your Kindle page and select which card we want to use. So far we have had no problems. It's easy to do and a great way to share books.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I share with 2 of my daughters and we each have our credit cards attached to the account. When we want to buy a book we simply go to the Manage Your Kindle page and select which card we want to use. So far we have had no problems. It's easy to do and a great way to share books.


That's a great idea Kathy... just don't accidentally leave it on your daughter's card when you go to purchase that Kitchen-Aid pasta maker or rice cooker you read about elsewhere on the KindleBoards!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> I buy "things" from Amazon. Would having the GC's mess that up? What I mean is, would I be spending her money also?
> 
> Thanks


When you want to buy something not for your Kindle, just go in and specify that you want to use your credit card when you make the purchase (don't use one click; do the purchase through your shopping cart). Very easy to do.

L


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're right Leslie, I forgot that the Kindle 1-click settings don't necessarily carry over to other purchases on the site.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> I buy "things" from Amazon. Would having the GC's mess that up? What I mean is, would I be spending her money also?
> 
> Thanks


Well, it doesn't really matter - she's basically repaying you anyway since you pay the bill - it's just whether she's paying before or after she orders a book. You'll both just want to keep track of what she's put on the account and what she's ordered. It can be a good way for her to budget her book buying if she wants to do that - "I'll only spend $25/month" (or whatever she puts on the account monthly).
My daughter's Kindle is on my account - she lives 800 miles away - if she buys a book I'm not going to read (which rarely happens since we actually read a lot of the same books) she just takes me to lunch next time she sees me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I share with 2 of my daughters and we each have our credit cards attached to the account. When we want to buy a book we simply go to the Manage Your Kindle page and select which card we want to use. So far we have had no problems. It's easy to do and a great way to share books.


Believe me, they never forget to change it back to my credit card. LOL I travel a lot and they always go back and change it to my credit card. If there is going to be a mistake they will forget to change it to theirs. I'm a soft touch, if it is a book that I want to read I just tell them to use my card. So far it has worked great and we have been doing this since last November. I love that we can share the fun of the Kindle, Iphones and Ipod touch. We live so far apart and this has been a great connection.


----------

